# Ghost photo baffles experts



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Ghost photo baffles experts*

AN eerie image of a figure at a Scottish castle has got ghost experts
spooked.

The scary shot was unearthed during the biggest ever investigation into 
photographic evidence of ghosts.

The picture, taken in May last year, shows a spectral figure in fifteenth 
century dress peering out of a barred window at Tantallon Castle in Fife.

No mannequins or costumed guides are used at the castle and photo 
experts have confirmed that no digital trickery was used.

Even ghost sceptic Professor Richard Wiseman admitted to being puzzled.

"It is certainly very curious," he said.

"We ran it by three photographic experts and they said it hadn't been 
Photoshopped at all.

The figure appears to be in period costume, but we know 100 per cent 
that Tantallon Castle is not the sort of place that has dummies or 
costumed guides; they just don't go in for that sort of thing.

"I suppose it could be a visitor looking a little bit strange. Perhaps 
someone will come forward. Another possibility is an odd reflection of 
sunlight, but it does look very like a person. The explanation is not 
obvious."

Tantallon Castle, a ruined fortress dating back to the 14th century,
stands on a remote rocky headland near North Berwick on the East coast 
of Scotland. It was badly damaged in an attack by Oliver Cromwell's 
forces in 1651.


*Face at the window*


*The figure sports a ruff (possibly a scarf...) and appears to be gripping the railings*

more... Yoooo've been framed: The ghostly images voted best in the world | Mail Online


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ren Faire escapee.


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats not a ghost, thats the Burger King Guy! :fun:


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I found ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pay up feds!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, so who believes??? 

I'll admit, I do. When my sister and I were kids, she had a friend who lived in a hundred + year old house and more frequently then not you could see the rocking chair rock, or hear the noises above you.
Even at our own house there was one night I shut the light off in the kitchen, only to get to the couch and have it go back on. The switch, which I turned off, was back on. And every once in a while one of the dogs will get really upset at an empty spot in the room. Gives you the creeps.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ghosts,ufos,lochness monster and democrats I dont believe in any of them.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

don't forget the MA Court Judges and..........the common empty suit man deemed The Devil Patrick.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It's Tim the Enchanter from Monty Python and the Holy Grail!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I would love to believe, but I have to see it for myself in person!!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm with mass...I'd have to see for myself. I'll admit though, I do believe in ghosts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Ok, so who believes???


I do.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I do.


You do Bruce? ....in ghosts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

7costanza said:


> You do Bruce? ....in ghosts?


Yup.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Yup.


Ok....give me the story, there must be a story.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Ok....give me the story, there must be a story.


Lots of different reasons....there's hard evidence (photos, videos, EVP's), and some personal experience. When my grandfather was in the hospital, my grandmother (who was one of the most holy people I knew) saw him walk out of their bedroom, smile at her, and just then the doctor called to tell her he had passed away.

Another time I answered an alarm at a school that is supposed to be haunted by a little girl who was murdered in the third-floor bathroom. The front door was unlocked, and plain as day I heard footsteps above me. Boston PD sent a K-9, and the dog went nuts when he heard the footsteps, but wouldn't go into the third floor bathroom; he just tucked his tail and whined.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Interesting.. like I said I dont believe in ghosts...but I guess a better way to say it would be until I see it with my own eyes I dont believe in them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Interesting.. like I said I dont believe in ghosts...but I guess a better way to say it would be until I see it with my own eyes I dont believe in them.


I've never actually seen a "ghost" and don't necessarily believe in that term, but I'm convinced there's some sort of spiritual energy or disturbance left when some people die.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I've never actually seen a "ghost" and don't necessarily believe in that term, but I'm convinced there's some sort of spiritual energy or disturbance left when some people die.


Oh there's an energy all right. It's called fertilizer.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1

When my great aunt was dying in the hospital, she was in a near coma and started talking. Thing is she was saying hi to everyone who had already passed - her mom, my grandmother and grandfather, even to our husky/malamute mix we had in our family for 18 years. Hours later, she passed. With that said although I don't believe in ghosts, I certainly believe there is some sort of spiritual energy.



Delta784 said:


> I've never actually seen a "ghost" and don't necessarily believe in that term, but I'm convinced there's some sort of spiritual energy or disturbance left when some people die.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Best Ghost Photos Ever Taken *

_paranormal.about.com -_ They say seeing is believing. And while in this day of digital image manipulation that might not be as true as it once was, these photographs are considered by many to be the real deal - photographic evidence of ghosts.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Those of you who don't believe should come over to my house and meet Timmy.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Those of you who don't believe should come over to my house and meet Timmy.


Oh I LOVE ghost stories! :woot:
Who's Timmy and what's he do??


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I believe that their is something out there but it is sometimes difficult to believe these pictures because of all the editing software out there.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I'm not positive if his name is Timmy or not. I'm guessing it is because when we were cleaning out our cellar last fall, we found an old custom made toy box (also guessing that it's at least 50-60 years old) buried underneath a pile of junk - the name "Timmy" was on the front, formed out of old furniture tacks.

Anyway, I think Timmy is a child. The "occurances" are not frequent, but they're odd enough that I have no other explanation except to think that... well, you know. 

Most incidents have been in line with something a child would do, nothing too weird, just kind of mischevious. Sometimes he likes to play with my daughter's toys, which I guess could be explained away with some sort of electrical malfunction or dying batteries... except for when I hear him rummaging through her toy box in the middle of the night and freaking out my dogs... but the first and most concrete evidence of Timmy (in my mind, at least) came from before I was married and lived in the house alone. 

One night when I was leaving for work, I remembered that I had left the bath mat I just washed in the dryer. I laid it down on the bathroom floor, all clean and fresh, every rung standing up perfectly straight. When I came home from work in the morning, I had to use the bathroom. So as I was sitting there, I happened to catch the bathmat out of the corner of my eye - and there was a small human footprint, right smack dab in the middle of the thing, with the toes pointed in the direction like someone was climbing into the tub. My first thought was to take a picture, but I didn't have a camera at the time, so I called a friend to come over with hers. By the time she got here, my dogs had trampled the bathmat, destroying the evidence.

The other time was when I was typing a paper for school in my office. It was about 7pm and the house was totally silent. I heard a piece of furniture being dragged across the floor in the spare bedroom, which is now my daughter's room. At the time, all that was in the room was a bed, a bureau and an old telephone table. Just by the sound, I knew it was the telephone table that had been moved. My dogs freaked out and started barking like crazy. I freaked out and didn't leave the room until 5am, and I only left because I had to pee like crazy. The room is right next to the bathroom, so I peeked inside and saw that the telephone table had been moved about two feet - where it formerly sat in front of the radiator, now it was in front of the windows.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Try singing to him Dunny..


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ha ha ha... I do talk to him sometimes, when I hear him making noises... I usually call out, "Knock it off, Timmy, you're freaking me out!" And it immediately stops.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Sometimes he likes to play with my daughter's toys, which I guess could be explained away with some sort of electrical malfunction or dying batteries...


Batteries dying is a common symptom of spirit activity. One night I was searching an abandoned nursing home that the homeless were breaking into, and inside one of the rooms in the span of 30 seconds, my big rechargeable Maglite, belt Stinger flashlight, and portable radio all died one after the other. Because the windows were all boarded up, it was pitch-black; I had to find my way out of the room by feel, and call to another officer to bring some light so we could get the hell out of there.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank You All! I now have the Heebie Jeebies before bed...LOL


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Thank You All! I now have the Ebie Jeebies before bed...LOL


have you checked the children!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My daughter has this small Elmo See-and-Say toy that we gave her as a stocking stuffer for Christmas. To hear the four different sounds it makes, you have to twist the arrow in the middle to point to each sound, and then push the button. One night when I was at work, my husband called me up panicking because he heard it going off in our daughter's bedroom, each sound one at a time. He thought maybe she was sleeping on top of it, but when he went into her room it was sitting right there in the middle of the floor.

Then last week, her Fisher Price vaccuum cleaner started "running" by itself in the playroom where her toy box is.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmmm last week I went to bed there was like 25 bucks in my jeans....I woke up it was gone...Very weird...No wait my wife took it


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Timmy? Timmy?, is that you? My lap top battery appears to be dy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

robodope said:


> Thank You All! I now have the Heebie Jeebies before bed...LOL


You feel that way from reading about some experiences; imagine living them!

The funny thing is, I rented a house many years ago with a roommate, and there was a murder/suicide in the house back in the 1940's, but neither of us ever experienced anything even remotely out of the ordinary.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I haven't experienced it myself....I do believe though..We watch that Paranormal State every week..And so many people have experienced the same types of activity worldwide


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I didn't believe until I was 17 and had a very weird experience in another country at an ancestral home. It is widely known to be haunted and has been for over 60 years. I went there in the middle of a sunday and heard noises but saw nothing....until I returned to the US and developed the slides. There glaring at me in one picture was a sneering profile of a face. It made my skin crawl!

I tucked it away still 50/50 on the topic....until 3 years ago. My wife's great aunt died at 102. She was a wonderful lady and an old world Italian cook. The day she was buried we brought to our brand new house (1 yr old at the time) a paper grocery bag of some of her cooking utensils, pots, etc. It sat on my island untouched until around 3am. I was alseep when I heard the infra red motion detector alarm, it covers any movement higher than 4' in the kitchen. I woke up pissed because I figured the cat was on the counters again, until I saw him asleep in bed next to me. I leaped out of bed when it sounded again moments later wondering how someone got into the house past the still activated alarm. Weapon in hand I cleared the steps in one jump and found no one, nothing, nada moving in that kitchen. Nothing fell over, shifted, nothing.

It never happened again.


I have been inside the old Northampton State Hospital alone and other than being creepy, nothing happened.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Timmy? Timmy?, is that you? My lap top battery appears to be dy


Hey man, get your own ghost! Timmy's mine. 



USMCTrooper said:


> There glaring at me in one picture was a sneering profile of a face. It made my skin crawl!


You need to post that sh*t! 8-O


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I used to get creeped out in the tunnels at Taunton State, as well as the old surgical area.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You guys heard of Union Cemetery in Easton, CT? Driving by one day on the way back from a dress fitting I was at a 4 way stop with the cemetery on my right. After I leave the intersection my arms start burning up. I look down (wearing short sleeves mind you) and I have 5 scratches down my forearms like someone just scratched me. I had those marks for almost a month. It burned so damn bad....damn ghosts!


----------

